# yhtäpitävä



## Gavril

Thoughts?_

Kaksi puolta on yhtäpitävä yhden kanssa._

_Epäilen, ettemme viittaa yhtäpitävään asiaan, vaikka käytämme yhtäpitäviä sanoja._

_Eilen näkemämme tavallisennäköinen mies onhan yhtäpitävä Lepakkomiehen kanssa!_
(= hän on Lepakkomies
eli
= hän vain näyttää tarkkalleen Lepakkomieheltä)

_Vaikka sanot olevasi muuttunut, olet selvästi yhtäpitävä__._
(or, _yhtäpitävä entisen itsesi kanssa_?)

_Hän on synnyttänyt yhtäpitävät kaksoset_.

_Tiesitkö, että asumme yhtäpitävässä kerrostalossa? 
_(= they live in two different apartment buildings that look the same) 

_Asumme yhtäpitävässä kerrostalossa, mutta emmehän tähän saakka edes tavanneet!
_(= they both live in the same apartment building)

Kiitos ja älkää unohtako siirtää kelloa eteenpäin kesäaikaan!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The Finnish word is _yhtäpit*ä*v*ä*._ I dont' hear it very often. Somehow it reminds me of legalese. I rarely use _yhtäpitävä.

_"_Kaksi puolta on yhtäpitava yhden kanssa."
_I am not sure what you mean. Perhaps: _Molemmat puolet ovat samanlaiset.

_"_Epäilen, ettemme viittaa yhtäpitavaan asiaan, vaikka käytämme yhtäpitavia sanoja."
_My suggestion: _Epäilen, että emme viittaa samaan asiaan, vaikka käytämme[kin] samantapaisia/samankaltaisia sanoja.
_ 
"_Eilen näkemämme tavallisennäköinen mies on_han_ yhtäpitava Lepakkomiehen kanssa!"
_I would say: _... muistuttaa Lepakkomiestä / näyttää Lepakkomieheltä

"__Vaikka sanot olevasi muuttunut, olet selvästi yhtäpitava__."
_Wrong. _Vaikka sanot muuttuneesi, olet selvästi samanlainen kuin ennenkin.

_"_Hän on synnyttänyt yhtäpitavat kaksoset_."
_Hän on synnyttänyt identtiset kaksoset.

"__Tiesitkö, että asumme *samannäköisissä* kerrostalo*i*ssa? 
_(= they live in two different apartment buildings that look the same)" 

"_Asumme *samassa* kerrostalossa, mutta emme ole *aikaisemmin* edes tavanneet!
_(= they both live in the same apartment building)"

If I had to make up a sentence using _yhtäpitävä_, I would say: _Hänen kertomuksensa ei ole yhtäpitävä totuuden kanssa._


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> The Finnish word is _yhtäpit*ä*v*ä*._


Thanks, I corrected the spelling. 



> I dont' hear it very often. Somehow it reminds me of legalese. I rarely use _yhtäpitävä._


The WSOY dictionary translates _yhtäpitävä _as "identical", i.e.,



> 1. similar or alike in every way: The two cars are identical except for their license plates.
> 2. being the very same; selfsame: This is the identical room we stayed in last year.
> 3. agreeing exactly: identical opinions.


(from dictionary.com)

Would you use _yhtäpitävä _for any of the above meanings?


> "_Kaksi puolta on yhtäpitava yhden kanssa."
> _I am not sure what you mean. Perhaps: _Molemmat puolet ovat samanlaiset._


"Two halves are identical to one"_, _or "1/2 x 2 = 1".


> "_Hän on synnyttänyt yhtäpitavat kaksoset_."
> _Hän on synnyttänyt identtiset kaksoset.
> _


Would _yhteismunaiset kaksoset_ or _yhdenmunaiset kaksoset_ mean the same thing?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Would you use _yhtäpitävä _for any of the above meanings?
> *No, but yhtäpitävät mielipiteet doesn't sound as odd as the other ones.*
> "Two halves are identical to one"_, _or "1/2 x 2 = 1".
> *Oh, I see. I might say: Kaksi puolikasta on yhtä kuin yksi.*
> Would _yhteismunaiset kaksoset_ or _yhdenmunaiset kaksoset_ mean the same thing?


*I guess so but I have never heard them. They aren't used.*


----------

